# Rheem toilet



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Just saw this today. Is it really the water heat company back in the day making toilets.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

A purple toilet?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I've seen quite a few old Rheems around here but it has been a while.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Before I even saw the picture I read rheem toilet I thought "I bet its lavender." I've seen a few purple toilets and they were all rheem and its the only color rheem I've seen.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I've seen Borg warner toilets too which I thought was transmissions


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> I've seen quite a few old Rheems around here but it has been a while.


Biz... When I had the RE-Bath we did a liner in marbleized charcoal. The fixtures were. Rheem Richmond Purple It really looked good.

The fixture I believe was called lavender. I think history would dictate that Rheem Richmond became a part of Universal Rundle and they made all of Sears Homart plumbing fixtures.


----------

